# Motogp Valencia 27 - 29 October Anyone been / going / Info?



## 97458 (Jan 27, 2006)

Is anyone out there going to the final round of the Motogp at the circuit which is near Cheste off the A3 exit 334. We are trying to find out about camping at the circuit, or nearby as we have a scooter on board. Finding offsite camping seems to be a bit of a problem due to the time of year 27 - 29 October. Any help or info would be most welcome. :?


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Dont know about on site parking. Saw David Coulthard's motorhome there but I guess he had a ticket.
Valencia is not well blessed with sites, mostly at El Saler which is at a guess 45 mins away if you dont get lost. Camping Los Pinos or Camping Devesa Gardens. I have not been to either but have seen them due to my sons rugby exploits nearby. They dont look great but so what ?
There are LOADS of sites north and south of there but probably an hour away or more.
Last time we tried to go there the motorway was closed because of snow and ice. ( the motorwy from Alicante not Calais )


----------

